# This dog was found today in Simsbury/Granby area CT.



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Please share. I was actually driving by slowly because it looked like a gorgeous GS that was walked across the road on the leash. I thought it was the owner...but looks like it was a person that has just found the dog. Now he or she is at our PD


----------

